# Finished my prototype



## collegekid01 (Sep 20, 2011)

The strap hanging down tucks into the small zippered compartment when not in use, and when you're doing slightly more "intense" riding you would clip it to an adjoining belt on the opposite side. Not sure if that's what you were getting at. Certainly not a back country pack replacement. Only for riding in bounds. Thanks for the feedback .


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

What are the advantages of this bag, specifically?

I'm just not seeing it.


----------



## collegekid01 (Sep 20, 2011)

It's spelled out in a little more detail in the presentation file, but the general idea is to keep the rider hydrated and on the slopes. If you're paying for a time restricted lift ticket why spend your time and money in the cafeteria/lodge. With this you can carry your lunch without crushing it. It slips easily from front to back for riding the lift.


----------



## collegekid01 (Sep 20, 2011)

heh, sick pow got to it before I did


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

I just like my front shoulder free.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

collegekid01 said:


> It's spelled out in a little more detail in the presentation file, but the general idea is to keep the rider hydrated and on the slopes. If you're paying for a time restricted lift ticket why spend your time and money in the cafeteria/lodge. With this you can carry your lunch without crushing it. It slips easily from front to back for riding the lift.



Mostly power bars, gel and maybe a sandwich on the chair. Can't stop  But cool design!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Fair enough. Agreed on hating to ride with a pack. I never wear a pack at the resort. I need to start occasionally as wearing a pack in the BC really fucks with me because I never wear one otherwise.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

linvillegorge said:


> Fair enough. Agreed on hating to ride with a pack. I never wear a pack at the resort. I need to start occasionally as wearing a pack in the BC really fucks with me because I never wear one otherwise.



I like those sling like things that you can hold just a shovel and probe. Side country stuff.


----------

